# Happy B-Day Cathy



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: It's Cathy's (RedHeadedGator) Birthday today :cheer2: 

Hope you are enjoying your day.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Cathy.....enjoy your day!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty: arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! HOPE YOU HAVA GREAT ONEarty: arty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHY! ENJOY YOUR SPECIAL DAY! CHEERS!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy -


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday, Cathy!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHY!!!!!eace:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Bithday........


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

You all are sooooooo sweet! I love turning 3-9 again and again!! My mom and I joke that we've been the same age for many years' now! Just jumped on line (we're taking a few days' off and up at a friends in Central Florida - roughly 3 hours from our house), and saw the wonderful birthday wishes! Today my DH and I will hopefully be heading over to the UF College, where I'm hoping to get a picture of Zoe and Dani with a giant Florida Gator statute for the August challenge. College football starts soon !!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Cathy what a great way to spend a birthday, time off with friends. Hope you are having a great time and look forward to those pictures.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Kathy!!!!!* :tea: *Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I have to say that it is pretty peaceful up here. My only problem, though, is the bugs, spiders, snakes, fleas, and ticks!! Ewwwww!! I'm such a city girl.

We did put Frontline on both of the girls but I am still afraid that they will end up with some ticks. My girlfriend pulled a couple off of her terrier last night and used tweasers. If they do, does anyone know how to get them out (if I find any on them)? Both of their coats are growing out and are getting pretty thick. Maybe the ticks won't make it to their skin? I just don't know 'cause I've never had this issue before ... :help:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I found a tick on Stogie a couple of weeks ago. It was not stuck, it mas moving. The vet said the frontine probably kept it from sticking. 
I would keep that on them, and just check them everyday. 

I hate ticks, but they said ticks and fleas both are bad this year. 

btw, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Be-lated Birthday, Cathy


----------

